# Eyes are slightly red



## Lowz (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Rocky seems to have red eyes very frequently, I am not sure what cases it, I just want to know if this is something serious that I should look into. He acts normal, no drop in energy or appetite or anything like that, stools are always firm too. I've looked around and all I find are cases of Pannus and they look nothing like his eyes. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Probably allergies, but if it were mine, I'd be at the vet, don't play around with eye sight 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rudy's eyes get red like that when he's worked up about something...first his left, then the right, then his ears. (It's kinda like the cartoons.) I know chill him when the second eye starts, if he gets to ear stage he needs a time out.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My younger golden gets the bloodshot eyes when he's excited, especially training class. I ran him to the vet, paid $50 for them to pretty much tell me that was his way of basically blushing, his ears get red too.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Mine does this at class also. Eyes and ears get red.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

My vet said it's normal when a dog is worked up or has just had a lot of exercise to have red eyes and ears, and for the top of their head to get really hot. 

Xena has allergies and her skin gets red, but it's more all over than just her face. She has a very thin coat though so it's easy to see. This picture is from when she was having a very severe reaction, you can see her neck and face are really red. Her eyes, ears and nose are pink pretty much all the time but get a lot darker when she's reacting. 

You can always go to the vet if you think something is wrong


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

I checked on this same redness, and my vet said that it's nothing to worry about in a GSD. Bob


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco's eyes are like that a lot of the time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

My 11yo labx has had red and runny eyes all of her life, on and off. At times the vet would prescribe antibiotic ointment. She has been on steriod/antibiotic ointment several times (ONLY after vet checking thoroughly to make sure there are no scratches). 

What has helped her most has been switching her diet to Honest Kitchen with some add-ins (sardines, eggs, pumpkin, etc) and apple cider vinegar. 

So, if its allergies, which vet and I are in agreement that it is, a careful diet change could help. The only reason she hasn't gone raw was that it seemed to be harder for her to tolerate when I tried. My pup is on raw and his runny eyes are WAY better.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NikkiBtheMantis (Jul 8, 2020)

HELP PLEASE. I live in the middle east where vets are not ideal so I need GSD helpers. Also, I don't know how to start a new thread to ask for advise. CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN HOW TO START A NEW THREAD FOR MY QUESTION?

My 2 year old GSD has red eyes with hourly discharge (normal boogy color). Vet checked for eye pressure, which was normal and gave medications that don't help. So far, cyclosporine, moxifloxacin hydrochloride, fucithalmic and prednisolone have not helped (all eye drops). Vet (literally googled in front of me and because of corona concerns did not examine himself, only from a distance and nurse took pictures of both red eyes) and decided my dog has SCLERITIS (due to some autoimmune issue). Obviously, I am suspicious and concerned it might be something more serious. 

Any other medications advisable? Or other helpful advise? 

Finally, an over the counter eye drop called Optidex T (a sterile ophthalmic suspension) helps a little.


----------



## AZdreamn (Aug 21, 2020)

Lowz said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Rocky seems to have red eyes very frequently, I am not sure what cases it, I just want to know if this is something serious that I should look into. He acts normal, no drop in energy or appetite or anything like that, stools are always firm too. I've looked around and all I find are cases of Pannus and they look nothing like his eyes. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------

